# Bunn Special No. 2 - 1923



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Finding Illinois Bunn Special RR grade watches on eBay and in the auction houses in the UK is not easy - very few come up for sale by comparison with Walthams, Elgins, etc. - so I've been very lucky to find one in a private sale from another collector who lives about an hour away from me.

Anyway, it's dated 1923 and is in beautiful condition - as you can see from these pics:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

And here's the face...


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

that is lovely! it is what I aspire to! what was the damage to your bank account for that?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

That's very nice back is as good as the front.

bowie


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely watch, Will. I like the purpled hands. Well done! :yes:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

The watch cost me Â£300, and the last one I saw in that condition on eBay sold for around Â£375. I'd bought two other watches from my seller on eBay -a Halilton 978 and a nice Elgin - and paid far less than he'd originally paid for them. Anyway, I collected these watches in person and had cups of tea and long conversations about watches in general. He'd collected all kinds and makes of watches over the years, but was concentrating on wristwatches and was selling many of his pocket watches. He mentioned that he had a Bunn Special but was reluctant to put it on eBay - because he'd lost money! Lucky me - poor him...

To cut a long story short, he said he'd be happy to get Â£300 cash for the watch, so I got the cash together over a period of time and bought it. I was very impressed with his collection in general because everything he has is in mint condition - no hairlines, no scuffs, no dings - as he's a very careful collector. So I jumped at the Bunn Special. He's a retired engineer with a lifelong hobby in watch movements, has a workshop in a spare bedroom and is very knowledgeable. We've become friends after meeting a few times and, when I collected and paid for the Ilinois, he gave me a couple of spare watch manufacturer's factory catalogues, hardbound, that he'd got in Switerland. I've been poring over the Jaeger-LeCoultre one and boggling at the prices!


----------

